# A couple of questions for assistance re sounds please?



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,


Can I ask a couple of questions re loco bells and air pumps - I am in England and here althought they are superb Phoenix boards are quite expensive! They are very good indeed but the are a bit pricey! 

There are some UK manufacturers of sound boards, which are cheaper (as there is no high post charges/or extra duty), but naturally the makers and me are somewhat ‘in the dark’, re the operation of North American Loco bells, and to a small degree, air pumps. 


I am thinking of buying one of the UK sound cards for American locos (my new Accucraft DSP 2 8 0, to start with), but one maker needs a bit of help with some of the sounds, can I therefore ask for some assistance on them? This maker's sound card seem to me to be quite good but some assistance, in my opinion, would help to make it better, hence the questions. So, please excuse me for being a bit clueless re operation of your steam loco hauled trains and the equipment on them .




First the bell – my supposition is that the bell is used for approaching a depot, and immediately before leaving a depot to tell the intending passengers that the train is going to leave very shortly. Is that correct please? 


Is the whistle the primary warning device when the train is running? 
Second, the air pump – used for charging the air tanks under the train consist and so, when stopping, the air is being depleted, and the pump could be in use, starting/running as the train approaches the depot (or stop for a signal or such) the pump would be running fast (re charging) and occasionally when stopped (to deal with the inevitable air leaks), and would also operate when the train is braked in normal running conditions. Otherwise it is silent, it may sound/operate however at the depot if the brakes are kept on, though I would expect that the handbrake may hold the train normally? Is that basically correct please?

I have no connection , other than a prospective customer, with the maker but if I can save some cash that is always to help as I am sure you are aware.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The air pumps cycle on and off pretty randomly. At loco startup, they go for quite a while, charging the system. Of course they go more often when air is used. Basically you hear them quite often. 

The bell is typically used when running slowly or in a yard, but others know the "Rules" much better than I. 

Regards, GReg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

As Greg said, when an engine is first started, the compressor runs for a while. Also, when the engine is connected to the train, the compressor runs. As the air tanks are nearly full, the compressor seems to slow down a little since it is working hard against the pressure in the air tanks. 

The bell is used at grade crossings along with the horn/whistle. The bell is also used when starting or in and around a passenger station. 

The horn can be used to signal intended direction of travel when starting as well as a warning device at all grade crossings. Te horn and bell are not usually used when performing switching operations.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Whistles (steam era) as already stated are used at grade crossings, to signal forward movement of engine or train (two toots) and reverse (three toots). Generally five or more toots in quick succession signaled emergency. There are also signals for calling in front or rear flagmen, etc. The signals did vary a bit as enumerated in the particular railroad's rule book and in different eras. 

Bells were primarily used anywhere there was pedestrian traffic to warn of approaching or starting equipment. This was for not only passengers at stations but also for track workers and even vehicles alongside the right of way. Usually at slow speed areas in congested locales, the whistle being the primary warning device at speed. 

Manual bells had a ding-dong casual sound while mechanical bells a more uniform ding-ding-ding-ding-etc. continuous sound. 

Air compressors will run as needed to keep air above the minimum required pressure. Also be aware that a single phase compressor has a different sound than a compound compressor. 

I mention the different sound just in case you care about matching the correct sound to the particular type of bell and compressor on your model. It's easy to forget about it when choosing your sounds. I have a couple of mechanical bell sounds on engines with pull cord bells myself. No one ever seems to notice but me and I guess its no big deal but if you have the choice why not do it right?  

One suggestion:
Get a system configured for on demand whistle and bell sounds. The automatic sound features in some sound systems will drive you crazy after awhile. An on demand type will also allow you to give accurate signals when and where you wish as well as to have silence anytime you want. Believe me, after about the fifteenth time in 20 minutes that blasted whistle blows, usually with the wrong whistle, you'll be ready to tear the bloomin' thing out. hehehe!


----------

